# beastcub suit aquired <3



## AddyKarfield (May 23, 2010)

finally it came at 12:34 pm tuesday afternoon


----------



## ratchet (May 23, 2010)

It would be nice if you could shrink the photos. They take forever to load and are impossible to watch at this size


----------



## Hellerskull (May 23, 2010)

Way too big!

Crop the image and resize it will make everyone to look at your image much more easier.


----------



## Afevis (May 23, 2010)

Why is that so big?! *Explodes*


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

lol, I was reading all your comments thinking 0_o "what photos?" 

then all of a sudden kabooom!!! D:< aaaaaah my screen

tis cute though, man you must be way excited.


----------



## DReaper3 (May 23, 2010)

I've been waiting 8 minutes for these to load.  The head looks creapy and DHL is rough with boxes. BTW don't post pics with your mailing address in them, i can't read it but all it takes is a good rendering program


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Holy shit the picture's big 

Learn how to resize >.>


----------



## DaxCyro (May 23, 2010)

Wasn't this suit made as a fullsuit just under a year ago?
http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5033229


----------



## Afevis (May 23, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Wasn't this suit made as a fullsuit just under a year ago?
> http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5033229



Yes that is the very one.


----------



## AddyKarfield (May 23, 2010)

ya it was i just have the partial atm til she shis me the rest, alos watch her site from now til december, there will be another crux appearing soon >.> <.<


----------



## Beastcub (May 24, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Wasn't this suit made as a fullsuit just under a year ago?
> http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5033229



yes the poor thing was built for some one march 2009 and i have been sending several emails since my last contact last May and never got a reply back despite the fact i said i please just let me know if they don't want it so i can resell it

so after waiting a FULL YEAR of the last contact i rehomed him. compared to the pink crux made later on this guy is quite the rough draft, but i do believe the OP is gonna change that and this is just to hold them over untill then 
and the body for the partial is here waiting to be paid for

(as for it being creepy: spooky, manic, creepy, are all kinda the idea with a crux. to me they look like something out of beetlejuice)


----------



## DarrenLee (May 24, 2010)

dude this is amazing work. :3 I finally registered and i log in to see a Crux X3 tight suit man


----------



## DaxCyro (May 24, 2010)

Confusion solved. Thank you both


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STjZ6-oHi_k


----------



## VitaiSlade (May 26, 2010)

The hell is a crux?


----------



## Shukie (May 27, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> The hell is a crux?


Its the creaton of one specific person.. and an avatar on secondlife made by mutation industries. Its a pretty bad-ass lookin critter xD


----------

